# '96 Maxima. Need to make some lemonade out of a lemon



## NTurner (Oct 17, 2012)

I am new here and have a problem. I just bought a used 1996 Maxima 5spd manual. VQ30DE engine. I took this car to a mechanic after I had to have it towed home the night I bought it because it didn't even make the drive home from the dealership. In FL since I bought the vehicle as is no warranty I can not return the car to the dealer and he won't return my calls so I feel like he knew there was more wrong with the car than he said. Anyway, blown head gasket and who knows what else is wrong with the current engine. It has 116k miles. I was wondering if anyone knows the best place to pick up a re-built engine that would be the best bang for my buck so to speak. Should I just swap for a different engine while I am having the work done. need to keep it around 1500 or so for the engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I doubt very much that you'll be able to find a rebuilt or remanufactured VQ30DE engine for $1500, especially if there is a shipping charge and tax added to the cost of the motor. I think your best bet would be to find a used motor with a warranty. There are a number of used engines on Ebay listed under $1000 with a 90 day warranty. You might also want to check Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market, which is a salvage yard listing that gives you search options. One thing I would highly recommend you do before you install your engine is to thoroughly clean the mounting flange at the back of the engine where the trans bolts up to, as well as the edge of the trans bellhousing that mates with the back of the engine. Use some sandpaper or Scotch pads. If you don't and there is corrossion on these areas, you can sometimes get a poor grounding issue that will cause radio frequency interferance from the starter while it cranks to penetrate the engine harness and throw off the computer. The result is the ECM loses the referance on the crank position and the engine will turn with a "wrenching" motion like it's timing is too far advanced. It sounds hokey...but it happens!

Another thing is that, depending on the regulations of your state, your not always "stuck" in an "as is" deal when you purchase the vehicle from a dealer, used or new. You should have towed it right back to the dealer. Some states allow for a 24 hour to 72 hour window to protect the consumer from such practices. These regulations are usually listed with the "lemon law" rules for each state.


----------



## NTurner (Oct 17, 2012)

I contacted the attorney generals office and the consumer affairs department they both said the dealer has no liability. I got this quote from a company called southwest engines
Quote#:	2147158
Price:	$745.00 (Grade A Used Engine) 180 Day Parts only warranty 
$840 (Grade A Used Engine) 3 Year Parts and labor warranty included
Shipping:	Free Shipping in U.S. 48 states - all except HI & AK
Don't know if anybody has dealt with them before.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

$95 for 2-1/2 years of longer warranty that also adds labor cost is a pretty good deal! I think I would go for that option, if it were me.


----------



## NTurner (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah it did sound good until I looked up the business on the better business bureau and they have a rating of "f" with over 300 complaints filed for various reasons. The search continues. If anyone knows of a good place to buy used engines please let me know


----------



## NTurner (Oct 17, 2012)

Had a mechanic drop a used engine in the car. All said and done he charged me $3,600.00 man that hurt.


----------

